# Just some cool photos



## Lucas89 (Nov 30, 2012)

So I was wondering the web and found some interesting stuff.


I was told its a green vine snake,




And well this one was just amazing! 
Cheers Lucas


----------



## Stuart (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome photos of some awesome critters.

*Hehe, Spiderman Lizard*


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 30, 2012)

tHAT VINE SNAKE IS AWESOME..


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 4, 2012)

Vine snake. Rear fanged, mildly venomous. Hard to keep in captivity. They will only eat amphibians and they eat about every 3 days. 

I was actually looking into getting a pair. The expense of feeding is a bit out of my budget.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

